# Elara/HGVC



## GeorgeP (Jul 16, 2012)

This is just a FYI: i bought a unit off ebay and yesterday i received my welcome packet from Westgate, cOmplete with a westgate member card. Not one mention of HGVC anywhere.  I have also been receiving phone calls from westgate asking me to fill out an IRS form.  I wonder how, when, or if hgvc is going to be involved.....


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 16, 2012)

GeorgeP said:


> This is just a FYI: i bought a unit off ebay and yesterday i received my welcome packet from Westgate, cOmplete with a westgate member card. Not one mention of HGVC anywhere.  I have also been receiving phone calls from westgate asking me to fill out an IRS form.  I wonder how, when, or if hgvc is going to be involved.....



I have talk to an HGVC/Elara rep a few days ago regarding my newly purchased Elara week (got it from an individual owner and used First American title co.).
She said even if the resort ownership/management transferred to HGVC, it (weeks sold through westgate) has nothing to do with HGVC at all. New owners who bought the weeks from westgate owners are belong to westgate which is part of the contract between westgate and Hilton.
So if you purchased a traditional deeded planet hollywood (elara) week, you can use it as a westgate week and you can do internal exchange to other westgate resorts, space bank your week, etc...
It does not get HGVC membership automatically.
I already own three HGVC weeks and this Elara week doesn't show up on my online account.
HGVC rep said they (westgate elara weeks) don't have online account and cannot be visible on my existing HGVC accounts. 
I have to call to make a reservation or to space bank the reservation.
You can use Interval International as an exchange company, as a traditional week system which has nothing to do with HGVC.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 17, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I have talk to an HGVC/Elara rep a few days ago regarding my newly purchased Elara week (got it from an individual owner and used First American title co.).
> She said even if the resort ownership/management transferred to HGVC, it (weeks sold through westgate) has nothing to do with HGVC at all. New owners who bought the weeks from westgate owners are belong to westgate which is part of the contract between westgate and Hilton.
> So if you purchased a traditional deeded planet hollywood (elara) week, you can use it as a westgate week and you can do internal exchange to other westgate resorts, space bank your week, etc...
> It does not get HGVC membership automatically.
> ...



Do you think that maybe in the future the PH/Elrara weeks maybe treated as an affiliate?  I heard that the PH weeks already sold would not be part of HGVC, only those sold by HGVC?


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Do you think that maybe in the future the PH/Elrara weeks maybe treated as an affiliate?  I heard that the PH weeks already sold would not be part of HGVC, only those sold by HGVC?



I don't think so.
Those weeks sold by westgate are still belong to westgate (and its internal exchange pool) and HGVC will NOT honor those weeks as an affiliate.
If I buy additional points/weeks at Elara, maybe I can convert my weeks to HGVC, but without it, I just keep it as a westgate traditional deeded week.

I already got an e-mail which explained "how I can join HGVC" system.
It didn't surprise me.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 17, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I don't think so.
> Those weeks sold by westgate are still belong to westgate (and its internal exchange pool) and HGVC will NOT honor those weeks as an affiliate.
> If I buy additional points/weeks at Elara, maybe I can convert my weeks to HGVC, but without it, I just keep it as a westgate traditional deeded week.
> 
> ...



I'm confused   and must be missing something.

1. You say that original weeks sold by Westgate still belong to Westgate AND HGVC WILL NOT honor them (which is my understanding).

2. You then state that if you buy additional weeks at Elara, you might be able to convert them OR keep them as part of Westgate.  BUT if buying Elara is buying Westgate, you already stated that anything part of Westgate can not and will not be part of HGVC.  

3.  You got an email from HGVC explaining how to join HGVC, but I thought they can not be part of HGVC?

HELP, I'm confused  

Anything sold as Elara is already HGVC, isn't it?  Or is there an Elara Westgate, Elara, and Elara HGVC?

When your buying resale, How are you distinguishing between what can be converted to HGVC and what can not?

Is this (what ever IT is) a cheap way to get into HGVC at Elara without ROFR, if you can get around this HGVC not accepting/honoring Westgate ownership? 

What are the MF's like?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it's pretty simple...

Any TS's sold by Westgate while it owned+operated Elara = Westgate TS's.
Even if they are resold to new owners, they are still Westgate TS's.

Only TS sold by HGVC at Elara are and will ever be HGVC units.
Will Westgate-Elara owners be allowed to join HGVC, someday?
GP buyers had a right to join HGVC initially. Extending that was not a stretch.
Not so with these, so I'd say, it's highly unlikely. IOW, don't hold your breath.

If you buy from a Westgate owner: "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here."
-- from Dante's _"Inferno"_


----------



## ricoba (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know nuthin' but where the giant Westgate sign once shone on the top of the now Elara tower, a brand spanking new, Hilton Grand Vacations Club sign shines brightly in the Vegas night.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, existing or resale purchases of Wastegate time at what was the Tower of Terror will remain only in Wastegate hands. They sold the monstrosity of a building (1/3 of what was proposed and therefore lacking many of the amenities and features promised) to HGVC but HGV wants nothing to do with the garish and cheaply outfitted original Wastegate units. For HGVC owners they are finishing the massive amount of units never completed by Wastegate  with a more tasteful and quality look. 

Those units that were completed & sold by Wastegate (not all that many as that is what nearly drove Wastegate into bankruptcy) will be managed by Hilton now but they remain the same cheap and gaudy rooms they had from the failed Wastegate days. They will not be upgrading or improving them unless the owners (poor suckers) pay - probably by Special Assessment) to do so. it is unlikely they will do that so those units will just be beat to death bu owners & many renters and fall into disrepair quickly based on what we've seen so far. The Wastegate owners paid incredibly high prices to get little of value (you can't give away weeks there now) and will suffer with inferior units & high fees for as long as they own there. 

It was the Tower of Terror for a reason. Best advice - get out of Wastegate anytime & anyway you can. It is an nightmare to be an owner with them regardless of location.  Good luck if you hang on to the ownership through that corrupt group. Watch your wallet.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 17, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> I think it's pretty simple...
> 
> Any TS's sold by Westgate while it owned+operated Elara = Westgate TS's.
> Even if they are resold to new owners, they are still Westgate TS's.
> ...







timeos2 said:


> Yes, existing or resale purchases of Wastegate time at what was the Tower of Terror will remain only in Wastegate hands. They sold the monstrosity of a building (1/3 of what was proposed and therefore lacking many of the amenities and features promised) to HGVC but HGV wants nothing to do with the garish and cheaply outfitted original Wastegate units. For HGVC owners they are finishing the massive amount of units never completed by Wastegate  with a more tasteful and quality look.
> 
> Those units that were completed & sold by Wastegate (not all that many as that is what nearly drove Wastegate into bankruptcy) will be managed by Hilton now but they remain the same cheap and gaudy rooms they had from the failed Wastegate days. They will not be upgrading or improving them unless the owners (poor suckers) pay - probably by Special Assessment) to do so. it is unlikely they will do that so those units will just be beat to death bu owners & many renters and fall into disrepair quickly based on what we've seen so far. The Wastegate owners paid incredibly high prices to get little of value (you can't give away weeks there now) and will suffer with inferior units & high fees for as long as they own there.
> 
> It was the Tower of Terror for a reason. Best advice - get out of Wastegate anytime & anyway you can. It is an nightmare to be an owner with them regardless of location.  Good luck if you hang on to the ownership through that corrupt group. Watch your wallet.


So, nothing has changed.  Westgate owned TS's will not become part of HGVC.  The place continues to be the tower of terror.  Although, I thought that HGVC was going to renovate before they started selling, but apparently that didn't and will not happen.

Thanks for the update & clarification.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 18, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> I'm confused   and must be missing something.
> 
> 1. You say that original weeks sold by Westgate still belong to Westgate AND HGVC WILL NOT honor them (which is my understanding).
> 
> ...



You don't have to be confused.
As other tuggers mentioned, weeks sold by westgate are still remain as westgate weeks. New owners still can do internal westgate exchange, can reserve home week at 11 months out (while HGVC owners can reserve at 9 months out), can bank week to following year, etc... Also still use Interval International as an exchange co.
There will be no more bulk banking in Interval though, because Hilton uses RCI as an exchange co.

However, I had to go through HGVC's ROFR process during transfer.
I had to get three ROFR - First American Title wanted to go the right way and checked each step due to its unique stage (HGVC bought planet hollywood).
We applied westgate's ROFR. They transferred us to asset company because westgate no longer manage the property.
After asset co. wrote a waiver letter, they transferred me to HOA.
HOA transferred me to HGVC.
HGVC waived ROFR.
And finally I could record a new deed after got all three waiver letters.
It was quite hectic and confused process, but will be more simple in the future.
HGVC said that my case is the first transfer process they had since they purchased Elara, so there was no established process for closing between westgate and HGVC yet. But they were working on it.
HGVC waived transfer fee and ROFR fee for me and apologized for that long and hectic process.
So I believe the future transfer work will be more simple - just need HGVC ROFR waiver or just need westgate waiver, etc...

If I buy HGVC points at Elara, HGVC will buy my (westgate) deed back and issue (or convert to) a new deed which belongs to HGVC.
I guess HGVC plan to encourage existing owners to purchase certain amount of HGVC points to convert westgate weeks to HGVC weeks.
Let's wait and see.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 18, 2012)

another thought.
Maybe HGVC will exercise ROFR for existing westgate weeks and transfer them to HGVC weeks.
It will be a cheap way to get those westgate weeks from owners and get more inventory to sell.
But it's just my guess.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 18, 2012)

Did anyone get a statement from II saying that you have been identified as an Elara owner and get this special offer membership into II for $99 for three years. I got this info but have misplaced it now and dont have the promo code to rejoin II. If anyone got this can you please PM me the promo code? I think it ends soon.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,
We have a confirmed reservation to Elara next year, through II. Will we be given a westgate unit, or a Hilton unit?
Thanks, Sue


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 18, 2012)

susgar said:


> We have a confirmed reservation to Elara next year, through II. Will we be given a Westgate unit, or a Hilton unit?



I suspect a Westgate unit... HGVC does not participate in II.*
HGVC has a corportate contract w-RCI. So, II cannot score a HGVC TS.

*_Some independent affiliates (not Elara) allow owners to use both._


----------



## jmzf1958 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ernie, I did get the offer from II.  I don't have the promo code, but I know the offer was only good until July 17th.  Also, the $99 for three years was for basic membership.  The gold was more expensive.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 18, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> another thought.
> Maybe HGVC will exercise ROFR for existing westgate weeks and transfer them to HGVC weeks.
> It will be a cheap way to get those westgate weeks from owners and get more inventory to sell.
> But it's just my guess.



Since HGVC doesn't have ROFR on Westgate controlled weeks, I hardly believe this will ever be an option. It's not a HGVC contract of sale. Westgate holds the ROFR on Westgate sold contracts, not HGVC. 

If Westgate finally goes bankrupt, there's the chance HGVC could buy the Westgate inventory out of bankruptcy. 

IMO, there is always the possiblity that something will happen in the future and HGVC will be able to sell affiliation to Westgate week owners for HGVC but, that's never a guarentee. It might or might not happen. Right now, if you own a Westgate week, you're stuck with a Westgate week. That might never change.


----------



## RichH1 (Jul 19, 2012)

duplicated posts


----------



## RichH1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I do agree that westgate weeks remain as westgate, but it can be changed in the future.
Hilton has first right of refusal for old westgate planet hollywood weeks. At least that's what I heard from Hilton rep.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 19, 2012)

RichH said:


> I do agree that westgate weeks remain as westgate, but it can be changed in the future.
> Hilton has first right of refusal for old westgate planet hollywood weeks. At least that's what I heard from Hilton rep.



If they said that it was incorrect. Imagine, a misstatement from a timeshare sales weasel? What are the chances of that? 

HGVC has NO desire to obtain the miserable Wastegate inventory as they are already the owners of over 2/3 of the Tower units & that dwarfs any of their resorts. The last thing they need is more to sell.  There is no transfer of ROFR to HGVC that anyone has identified, so if they claim to have one they are using the Wastegate approach of saying they have rights they do not hold. Not like HGVC to do that but what an individual weasel might say is a different story. Anything for a sale you know. 

The Tower of Terror saga is far from over for the poor suckers that bought in as Wastegate. Those will remain under the semi-clutches of Wastegate but not WG management for years to come. Having to deal with that will be an ongoing nightmare that the change to HGVC doesn't help in anyway.  As always, best to get out of any relationship with Wastegate at your first possible opportunity.  Giving the expensive purchase away looks good next to having to deal with Wastegate going forward.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 19, 2012)

I *had to* get Hilton's ROFR for my recent purchase of old westgate contract (planet hollywood = elara).
Also I got new owner number which is Hilton's owner number, not westgate owner number.
I have to call Hilton to reserve a home week, not westgate.
So it is a very unique situation.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 19, 2012)

True HGVC (not an Affiliate) properties are owned and operated by HGVC/Hilton.  Except for the Flamingo, HGVC exercises ROFR at these properties.

HGVC affiliate properties are owned by some else, who asks HGVC to manage the property, sell TS's if available, and offer existing owners membership into HGVC.  In some cases, like Elara, Hilton also rents out units (check the web site).  Affiliates do not exercise/have ROFR.

LV Tower 52 LLC purchased the PH Westgate TS building and all unsold TS weeks. LV Tower 52 LLC is the owner, not HGVC/Hilton.  The new owers contracted wth HGVC/Hilton to sell TS's, provide marketing services, and manage the property: the same as HGVC affiliate properties.

http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2012/mar/01/former-ph-towers-westgate-timeshare-resort-gets-ne/

http://www.lvtower52association.com/

THEREFORE: It is my contention that the Elara is a HGVC affilliate.  And being an affiliate, there should be no ROFR.

I can not see how this is not an affiliate, if HGVC/Hilton does not own it.

In addition, at any time Westgate managed properties (those previously sold by Westgate, not HGVC Elera) could be managed by HGVC, there by allowing the PH Westgate TS owners to become part of HGVC, IF Westgate (or whom ever currently manages the Westgate sold TS's) asks HGVC to take over management of said property and HGVC accepts.  This is no different than what happened at other HGVC affiliate properties.  In fact, HGVC may have already taken over control, or could/will.  If you go to the LV Tower 52 LLC web site and review the legal Doc's, it looks like LV Tower 52 LLC has taken over management/control of the PH Westgate HOA, which has to be managed by someone (HGVC?).


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 19, 2012)

The only way that HGVC could ever hold a ROFR over the Westgage TS's is if Westgate assigned their ROFR rights to HGVC.  AFAIF, that has not happened and is not likely to happen.

However, getting a waiver of ROFR from HGVC is prolly good idea. It provides insurance against the possibility that HGVC might one day claim that their deal included such an assignment.

As to whether Elara is an affiliate, not a true HGVC resort...
Well, like Bay Club, HGVC is likely to treat it as a part of the family.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 20, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> The only way that HGVC could ever hold a ROFR over the Westgage TS's is if Westgate assigned their ROFR rights to HGVC.  AFAIF, that has not happened and is not likely to happen.
> 
> However, getting a waiver of ROFR from HGVC is prolly good idea. It provides insurance against the possibility that HGVC might one day claim that their deal included such an assignment.
> 
> ...



The Bay Club remains the ugly step child (figure of speech) of the HGVC Waikoloa Properties, because they don't own it making it an affiliate.  But yet it continues to get deeply enjoined with the adjoining Waikoloa Beach Resort.  They share the same registration desk and other facilities.  When we were at the Bay Club in May, the activities schedule given to us each day included activities at both WBR and BC that we could participate in: deeply enjoined.

The Elara is a different story.  It's down the street from the Flamingo, sitting all by itself.  Plus it's providing competition for the LV Strip property sales.

Haven't heard any official word from HGVC if it's an affiliate or not (they don't own it, they have only been asked to manage it, therefore it should only be an affiliate).   I assume they will milk it as long as they can and if they can get someone to pay an ROFR price and boost the value of the property, so be it.

One possible commonality between the BC and Elara could be the eventual availability of TS exchanges thru RCI.  There are always BC units available thru RCI, whereas Kingland and WBC are more readily available booking thru HGVC.  They could do the same with Elara, making those units more available thru RCI, making the 3 HGVC properties less available.

One last note.  With the lower MF's her in LV, we sure could use an affiliate.  Low affiliate resale purchase price and low MF's = a wiinner for trading.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 20, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> One last note.  With the lower MF's her in LV, we sure could use an affiliate.  Low affiliate resale purchase price and low MF's = a wiinner for trading.



I don't think old westgate weeks have lower MF.
I just reserved 2013 week and had to prepay the MF (just like bay club, when you book something for next year, you prepay MF for that year) which was $1070. I own two other HGVC resorts in vegas and MF is around $750 - $850.
So old PH contract has higher MF than HGVC.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 20, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I *had to* get Hilton's ROFR for my recent purchase of old westgate contract (planet hollywood = elara).
> Also I got new owner number which is Hilton's owner number, not westgate owner number.
> I have to call Hilton to reserve a home week, not westgate.
> So it is a very unique situation.



Thay may had SAID you needed a waiver from Hilton but, unless it is in your original contract language which it obviously is not as it was never anticipated, they CANNOT retroactively place that restriction on your ownership. Of course the Wastegate folks would do that to even those resorts / owner they did not have it for but I'm a bit surprised Hilton would try to pull that.  In any case it wouldn't apply if it wasn't disclosed at the time of original sale.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 20, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> I don't think old westgate weeks have lower MF.
> I just reserved 2013 week and had to prepay the MF (just like bay club, when you book something for next year, you prepay MF for that year) which was $1070. I own two other HGVC resorts in vegas and MF is around $750 - $850.
> So old PH contract has higher MF than HGVC.



Oh, I wasn't speaking about the existing properties (but TNX for sharing), I was just generalizing. Guess I was hoping/guessing that since the 3 other/existing HGVC properties have such low MF's (seem to be the lowest of all the HGVC properties) that Elara would have low MF's also. $750-$850 sounds a lot better than $1070, which seems high for any TS in Vegas. We'll wait and see if the new HGVC properties sold will have lower MF's.

I heard that you had to prepay the MF at Bay Club.  Isn't that common with all the affiliates?


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 21, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> I heard that you had to prepay the MF at Bay Club.  Isn't that common with all the affiliates?



No, it's not common.
I own Valdoro week which has 6200 HGVC points and also an affiliate with HGVC, and I have never prepaid MF to get next year's reservation.


----------



## billinlv (Jul 21, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> $750-$850 sounds a lot better than $1070, which seems high for any TS in Vegas.



The $1070 is for the two bedroom lockout and includes taxes.  The $750-$850 wouldn't be a 2 bedroom at HGVC would it?


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 21, 2012)

billinjax said:


> The $1070 is for the two bedroom lockout and includes taxes.  The $750-$850 wouldn't be a 2 bedroom at HGVC would it?



From what I've read, Karen and LV Strip are both around $850 for a 2-BR.  I also believe that's for everything including RE taxes:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157280


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 22, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> I heard that you had to prepay the MF at Bay Club.  Isn't that common with all the affiliates?





yumdrey said:


> No, it's not common.
> I own Valdoro week which has 6200 HGVC points and also an affiliate with HGVC, and I have never prepaid MF to get next year's reservation.



The Sanibel and Fort Myers Beach affiliates also do not require you to prepay mf's.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 22, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> From what I've read, Karen and LV Strip are both around $850 for a 2-BR.  I also believe that's for everything including RE taxes:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157280



For 2012, karen ave was around 850 and strip was around 750 for two bedroom platinum season and they include real estate tax


----------



## billinlv (Jul 24, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> For 2012, karen ave was around 850 ....



I looked up a completed eBay auction number 360472051864 and it says a Karen Ave 2/2 for 2012 is $975, 5000 HGVC points.  

I like that the Westgate reservations are 1 - 50 but for this completed listing the HGVC reservations are based on 3 ranges of weeks (usage at the home resort is Floating Weeks 5-8, 21-36, 44-48).

I looked up another auction for 7000 HGVC points and it shows for Flamingo Annual fees : Total $ 926.39  (maintenance 775.28 + club dues 119.00 + taxes 32.11).   So Karen Ave is probably around 850 but after adding club dues and taxes it ends up $975.


----------



## mommaO3 (Jul 24, 2012)

billinjax said:


> I looked up a completed eBay auction number 360472051864 and it says a Karen Ave 2/2 for 2012 is $975, 5000 HGVC points.
> 
> I like that the Westgate reservations are 1 - 50 but for this completed listing the HGVC reservations are based on 3 ranges of weeks (usage at the home resort is Floating Weeks 5-8, 21-36, 44-48).
> 
> I looked up another auction for 7000 HGVC points and it shows for Flamingo Annual fees : Total $ 926.39  (maintenance 775.28 + club dues 119.00 + taxes 32.11).   So Karen Ave is probably around 850 but after adding club dues and taxes it ends up $975.



Yes, you're right.
But owners pay only one club fee per account.
The total amount including club fee would be around $970, but maintenance fee itself was less than 900 for karen ave. Flamingo was a little lower than karen ave. 
Flamingo went through special assessment for 2-3 years, which I had to pay around $200 more on top of the maintenance fee.
Karen ave. is being updated without special assessment. Great thing for owners. Great job for Hilton and HOA.

About the deeded week of platinum or gold... forget about it. Vegas resorts have plenty of availability throughout a year and getting a week at 9 months out (regardless your owned season) is a piece of cake.
Even if you own a gold week, you can reserve a platinum season with no problem as long as you have enough points.

The sad part of (westgate) Elara ownership is... week 51 and 52 are black out dates.
For Hilton resorts, there's no back out dates, owners can reserve week 51 & 52.
If I could get a new year's day week with my westgate planet hollywood (Elara) for 2013, I would have jumped on it. That week has the highest demand, has the strongest trading power, and could rent easily in case I don't use it. Sadly, I couldn't get it with my westgate Elara ownership.
It ended up being reserve a spring break week instead.


----------



## Grumpyxyster (Nov 14, 2012)

*Elara PHT Westgate owners HGVC limbo*

Dear Elara Westgate owners, or prospective Westgate resales buyers. 

My wife and I very recently attended a Hilton Grand Vacations sales meeting. I agree with many of the posts to date suggesting that Westgate owners with deeded title are being mistreated by Westgate, and HGV acting on behalf of Centerbridge Partners, L.P.. 

We were notified yesterday of a number of HGVC strategies which will potentially have serious adverse consequences upon some of us. I now have to wait until I get back to Ireland to see if I got lucky.  

From the talk by HGVC staff Hilton have no intention of introducing Westgate owners into their system. This was their opening statement. 

The Hilton sales staff were still using the existing standard accommodation floor plan of 'studio', '1 bedroom' or '2 bedroom grand', however based on their other properties in Vegas, it appears they are likely to have 3 categories of exchange week gold platinum and event week. Event week equates with Westgate's later introduction of weeks 51/52 as special weeks, differing from their '52 all red' preconstruction days pitch. 

From HGVC's existing property the weeks in Vegas are allocated as follows ( from my notes):
Platinum: 1-4, 9-20, 37-43, 50, 51e, 52e
Gold: 5-8, 21-36, 43-49 
I think these are correct for the hotels with most platinum dates

In addition with relation to Elara, we were advised by Hilton yesterday that they were restructuring, as a pilot 2 floors, and they offered us preconstruction prices on these. Which are due to end "so we were told at the end of the month".  

From the Elara specific data sheet which I had a limited period to review (it would be great if any others of you can get a better look), HGVC are planning a further subdivision of "standard" and "plus" category rooms.  The advisors told us related to the floor level of the room in The Elara Tower. 

They were unable to advise (or unwilling) what that cut off level would be. 

However in the building for those of you who have not yet visited there is a lower level lift to first 28 floors and a higher level lift between 28 to 46 floor (not labelled as such). 

There is a special lift to penthouse suites and they are 47-52. We plebs have not found that yet.

It appears at HGVC owners buy into points at either gold, silver bronze platinum or event standard weeks. The more points you own in total the better "loved" you are by HGVC. 14000 points ownership appears to be the lowest level of gold promotion of membership which rises to Diamond. This is not the same as the weeks value, an unfortunate mixture of precious metals perhaps the clarity woul have been best served by making membership status precious stones throughout unless they want to sow confusion?

They advised us yesterday that HGVC currently equate annual studio Elara as 2200 points, and 1 bedroomed as 4800 points, and 2 bedroomed as 7000 points. 

In platinum weeks the cost is greater we were told (again from my recollection):
Elara Studio 2200 points $10990 @ $5.00 per point (I think platinum weeks as I caught this concept late sorry.) 
Elara 1 Bedroom 4800 points never discussed price not sure of category of week.
Elara 2 bedroom 7000 points $39000 @ $5.57 again I'm not sure if this was platinum or gold class week
They were just interested in selling us 2 weeks of this to hit 14000 points magic number to raise one above "silver scum" level we're there are lots of additional charges to pay. But again I'm not sure if this was gold or platinum type week.

They have a 2 bedroomed grande and this is worth 8000 points at standard floor  level and 9200 points at plus level but both in gold weeks I think.

I think this because when I did get a look at the Elara specific sheet briefly I noted "Plus" "2 Bedroom Grand" Platinum week was $61980 worth 11400 points @ $5.437

Another quote was I think variations around Standard or gold week but 2 bedroom grande (which is what we own hence my interest)
$49990 worth 9200 points @ $5.434 per point & $42980 worth 8000 points @ $5.373 per point

Event weeks are just over $6.00 per point I noted (not exactly).

They were also talking about 3 bedroomed properties, and so I imagine their refurbishment is restructuring westgates rather poor room layout. This will create some variability but we were not shown plans just the elara specific pricing sheet with 3 bedroom Availability indicated and definite 2 bedroom and 2 bedroom grand classifications. Though the staff did not clarify the 2 bedroom 2 bedroom grand distinction only the existing floor plan still used the term 2 bedroom grand. (which Westgate now describe as 2 bedroom villa http://westgateresorts.com/ph-towers/accommodations/
The on line Elara web page classification:
http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...nter-strip-LASCSGV/accommodations/suites.html

I share this info with you not because I want out, and not necessarily because I want in to HGVC. However I feel that information is the key to sucess. We as current Westgate owners have been misused, or at least not as well treated as we deserve.  Previously with reapect to another part related Westgate issue, I tried through frank Perez a Nevada lawyer to make some headway over our allegation of misselling which took place at the Westgate lakes in Florida. Unfortunately because this was governed by Florida law, Frank was not particularly able to make headway or assist. 

However Elara and all of our ownership deeds are controlled by Nevada Law. We are planning to see him during our 2 week stay to identify what our ownership rights are, and what our position would be if Westgate was to completely fold, or Mr Segal were to pass on.

As owners I'm not sure why we cannot potentially establish an independent link with RCI. 

Our experiences with Interval International have been extremely poor. For example , we have been trying unsuccessfully with interval to secure a trip for our 25 wedding anniversary. Yesterday HGVC were willing to give us the points for free if we signed up. Interval have been unable to generate an exchange for Aug 2013, since Aug 2012 with a 2012 deposit made in Feb 2012 for year 2012.  Clearly interval are struggling to utilise Westgate Elara property since the takeover.

I'm sorry this a long post. I hope it provides some important info, and I wonder as we are all in the same boat if we need to group together in a subforum of Westgate Elara Owners in order to manage our combined problem. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 14, 2012)

Grumpyxyster said:


> Dear Elara Westgate owners, or prospective Westgate resales buyers.
> 
> My wife and I very recently attended a Hilton Grand Vacations sales meeting. I agree with many of the posts to date suggesting that Westgate owners with deeded title are being mistreated by Westgate, and HGV acting on behalf of Centerbridge Partners, L.P..
> 
> ...



Welcome to Nevada, and specifically Las Vegas. 

Thanks for the post, it was interesting. 

Had a chuckle after reading the paragraph with lift in it.  :hysterical:

I'm curious what the maintenance fees are for the HGVC's, if you wrote those down?


----------

